# AKC Registration?



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

So, do I register my pup with the AKC? He is a companion dog and will never be a show pup, although the agility thing may be fun to play with.

Curious on everyone's opinions? I'm kind of tempted just because King Ralph is his Grandpa.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

If you do choose to, you get a 60 day health insurance trial for free


----------



## TexasBirdDog (Aug 30, 2017)

I don't want to revive this post, but I know some new members will search for Registration info and this thread will come up. The insurance provided when you register is only 30 days now. Though, you can buy the AKC Insurance if you would like to continue. However, I would look at Healthy Paws instead. They have great reviews across the board and I'm not sure I've read a negative thing about them anywhere in the forum. It's slightly cheaper for a similar plan with the same deductibles.

As far as registering your dog, why not? It's a minimal expense at only $30 for basic registration. Plus you get the added benefit of being able to train for and join AKC competitions(Conformation, Agility, Hunt Tests, etc). If you want, they also have upgraded packages with each adding to the previous package, like extended pedigree, AKC Reunite program, and more.

Either way, $30 is not much of an expense to register your dog. Just go for it!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There's no reason not to register him! Especially if he's from well known stock. Many breeders do this at the time of sale or shortly thereafter when you decide on a name, anyways. And, it's a nice thing to do for your breeder they like that sort of thing.

P.S. "Just" and "Companion" are oxymorons, esp, when it comes to V's!


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

My husband didn’t register our V when we first purchased him three years ago. Now the registration fee is $95. Out V is neutered and I don’t think that he would be able to be shown. Does anyone recommend that I still get the AKC registration for him?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is totally up to you.
While you could not show him. There are plenty of other venues he could compete. 
As someone that loves to research bloodlines, mine have always been registered.


----------



## boscoe777 (Jul 13, 2017)

Thank you TexasRed.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

You can also register your vizsla with vizsladatabase.com.


----------

